# Upgrade to 2.6.8-r8 causes kernel panic [Solved]

## javac16

Tried to upgrade from 2.6.8-r3 to 2.6.8-r8 and I get kernel panics.  Basically saying that it can't find my root= option to the kernel

```

title=Gentoo Linux (dev) 2.6.8-r8

root=(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-gentoo-dev-2.6.8-r8 root=/dev/sda3 vga=789

title=Gentoo Linux (dev) 2.6.8-r3

root=(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-gentoo-dev-2.6.8-r3 root=/dev/sda3 vga=789

```

But as you can see my grub.conf is the same for both of the kernels.  I checked and XFS (my / filesystem is installed in the kernel).  I simply copied my .config over from -r3 to -r8 ran a make oldconfig and then a make && make modules_install.

Anyone have an idea of what I can check to see what the error is?

Edit:

2.6.8-r3 still boots with no problems.Last edited by javac16 on Fri Oct 15, 2004 10:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## petz

I ran into exact the same problem. So if you find a solution please post it here.

----------

## dsd

Are you using nforce3/nvidia sata hardware?

----------

## petz

Hi!

No this is a quite old computer so I have no sata support.

----------

## javac16

I have scsi drives (uses hardware raid)

----------

## dsd

I'm not at all sure which change between -r3 and -r8 could cause this. Are you using the exact same .config files for both kernels?

----------

## petz

Well thats what I thought atleast but now I recompiled -r3 and got the same error with that as well.

So instead of the .config in the -r3 directory I took the old one I stored in /boot and now both -r3 and -r8 works.

I was damn sure I had not tuched the .config since I compiled last time, but someone must have done that...

So it works now, thanks for helping!

----------

## javac16

The only difference in the .config files should be that the new elements added in -r8 are marked not to be compiled into the kernel or as a module.

I copied the .config file from -r3 to -r8.  I then ran a make oldconfig (which asked about the new elements, I flagged them as "N").  I then ran make && make modules_install.  So they should be running with "nearly" the same config file.

Edit:

I will double check the differences when I get home again.

----------

## javac16

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well thats what I thought atleast but now I recompiled -r3 and got the same error with that as well. 
> 
> So instead of the .config in the -r3 directory I took the old one I stored in /boot and now both -r3 and -r8 works. 
> ...

 

I'll try this when I get home too.  Glad I also save off my config files to /boot.  Though I don't believe I changed it since compile either...

----------

## petz

Hi again!

I ran a diff on the working .config and the "not working" .config and there is no differences?

Make sure you run modules-update also, it might have been what cured my system. 

Good luck!

----------

## javac16

Thanks Petz...will do and I will update here.

----------

## javac16

 *Quote:*   

> I have scsi drives (uses hardware raid)

 

This was the key for me.  The changes from -r3 to -r8 included new megaraid drivers.  Serves me right for trying to upgrade to the latest kernel real quick without seeing what the changes were.  Once I included the new drivers everything was fine.

----------

## dsd

ah, should have thought of that. well, i'm glad to hear that the driver is working fine, i backported this from 2.6.9 so that we can use it on the 2004.3 livecd (the new driver supports some new hardware) .. and this is the first report that i've had about it. thanks  :Smile: 

----------

